# So at which point does it get easier ??



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been thinking a lot about this lately. Unless you were blessed enough and started your dairy herd on an established farm, you probably did what we did. Bought a house in the country, started witha couple of goats, then added a few later, etc. At which point do you actually get ahead? I am losing sleep trying to decide whether to build a large barn, fence the pasture, repair existing fencing, set up a milk room/shed. It seems like it all needs to be done NOW and that I can't properly manage the goats if I don't have it. I am sure I am not the only one who started from strach with a few falling apart outbuildings that were already here when we bought our place. When I visit farms that already have the nice set up and storage for everything they all tell me it took a LONG time to get there. 

My goats get the best care possible and they look great. But my milk stand is out in the open, the barn is ok for most days but not in extreme weather, my hay is stored in a shed next to my outside pantry, my feed is in my truck, my hay rack is a wood pallet, I feel like a complete loser, not a breeder or quality stock.

Do I just go along and get things done one at a time, rejoicing at the small victories and accomplishments? I am dying to add chickens this year and build a chicken coop but I already have 20 pending projects as it is. Maybe slow down some ???

Thanks a lot for any input

Jana


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Jana, unless you have "funds" at your fingertips, it can take a long time, to get things like you want them. On a working farm, there's always something that needs to be added, repaired, etc. If you get in a big hurry to do all these things, then you sometimes end up wishing you had done it differently, so it's to to over again.
Take your time and plan where you want the outbuildings, how big of barns you need, etc.
As far as now, you could put up some "hoop" houses and have a place to store some grain and hay, and also a place to milk out of the elements.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it took me nearly 10yrs to have real fence instead of elec. fence and barns /shelters. IMO most importants is that they have some shelter whether it be 3 sides protected from the north to get out of wind/rain and extreme sun. Fence that they stay in. and then a dry place to milk. So for me elec fence and small 3 sided shelters made from plywood that 3 or 4 goats could get under and hoop houses came first then my milk area was set up in an old trailer with water etc. handy. 2 yrs ago we finally had money to have a metal building put up and hubby enclosed part of it for a milking room and a milk handling room. plus shelter and a kidding pen. 
Nothing fancy but functional. Which sadly now all sits empty


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Jana if you and I put everything we had with goat stuff together we'd have what a real breeder has. :biggrin

I'm lacking so many things too. I have the barn, but not the at-site water pump. I have the fields, but not the fencing. My list goes on too. I have big plans for this spring and summer but the cost is out of this world. Oh and my husband will say, "more fencing?! We just fenced the side lot last year and the year before that the back pasture!" He's a great hubby, but I tend to drag him into all my worries and needs of goating.

What's nice to remember is how far you've come. Think back to your first month with your goats. Now think about what you have today. I bet you have so much wisdom and knowledge plus a few handy tools that have made your life easier. 

Reading on this forum can help me soooo much and give me the smarts I need to care for my dairy herd. But there are times....  when I feel like a failure and if these people knew some of the things I didn't have or didn't do- boy would I be embarrassed. But the fact is they have been there too. 

It gets easier for me when I give it all up to God. He owns my farm and goats and I'm just his manager. We are so blessed to have sweet and mischievous goats that give us babies and milk. 

Hang in there and list your priorities on a piece of paper and decide which ones are most important and which can wait until next paycheck or next year.

Dana


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Dana, you are right. I think my problems all begin when I start telling God what He needs to do and He laughs. So I scale back and stop pushing my ideas and then it all flows. 

To look at accomplishments is something I need to do more often. Three years ago we lived in Navy housing with not even a possiblity of owning anything but a guppy. I have a nice front porch to sit on and watch my girls graze, sheds for everyone to get out of the elements most of the time (and if not, ther eis always the Back of the Truck Bed and Breakfast), confidence to go into kidding all by myself this year, all the does settled and have big bellies and we can look forward to babies and milk, I learned to make cheese and yogurt, I have 2 small pastures I didn't have last year, got a great deal on some nice junior doelings (thank you, Sondra !) so we can have winter milk and I guess all is good. We got by with what we had this winter and it was a crazy one. 

Janie, I will consider the hoop house for the hay storage. We had one for the horse in the fall and I liked it quite well. Cheaper than $2000 for a barn right now and I can milk there too. 

It probably doesn't help that we have a rabbit operation as well and I so want to get into poultry, ha !

Jana


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

My hubby is a real stickler about budgeting...at least when it comes to the things I "think" I need. We were very blessed to buy a house with a brand new horse barn. Two very large areas already completely fenced in! So it was a weekend decision to go buy something to put into this arrangment that is already here. The barn is amazing, it even has hot water in it! I knew we would have to go that route cuz' hubby has one of those exec. jobs that keep him away more than 40 hours a week ! So I am the farmer living out the dream placed in my heart many years ago. He will build me anything I want, but as far as helpin with the animals...no way. He won't even hold the cat when I have a shot to give  Not sure where I am going with this LOL! You really need to ask yourself what is my goal. If you hate milking outside, than by next winter have shelter, how much will it cost....how much do I have to put away starting today to achieve that goal. I want a milk machine...my hubby will follow all the direcitons on this site to build me one, cuz' it is half of what it would cost to buy a new one. Plus, all the boys learn too so it is a "homeschool project." You don't want to go into debt over any of it. That is not how God would want it. Be a good steward with the provision, prioritize, have fun, give thanks and continue to learn  Linda


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

We milked outside the first year that we had milk goats. I was blessed to not have to milk in the rain. There were a few times it drizzled a little but never a pouring down rain. My goat partner, who just joined this group not too long ago, helped get a milk shed built. It is small, like 8 X 10 or so but big enough for our milk stand and a few barrels for feed and a few small bales of alfalfa. It has been a good thing this year since we have had lots of moisture this winter. I might not have been able to find the milk stand at one point with a lot of snow. LOL. 


I understand how you feel. I have been struggling with some of the same thoughts. We so badly need more fencing so we can get the goats out of confinement. It will be so nice to let them roam more. 
On my way to one of my houses that I clean, there is a barn and I so envy that thing. Oh, is that wrong? No, maybe if I coveted it.  I do know someday we will be better off than we are today but will probably always want more. Aint that the way we all are? :sigh


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

It is easy to be looking at too many subjects in your big picture. Focus on the main thing that needs to be done and work your way down. As far as milking in the open. You can actually come up with a temporary fix to get out of the weather. You could put up a hoop house. Get a big enough tarp that you can cover one end of it and run you an extension cord out there with a drop light. That would take 2 cattle panels, some cable clamps, 8 t-posts, duct tape to wrap up the top of the t-posts, a heavy duty silver tarp from WalMart, extension cord, drop light and Wa La you have a milking shed. Takes a couple hours to set it up. You could use a cattle panel and attach it to one side on the front loosely with cable clamps to make a swinging gate you could close with a double end snap to the other side, if you didn't want other goats in the house with you while you were milking.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Debt is not a concern, except for the mortgage we don't have any and purchase everything cash including vehicles, but that is a good point. Thankfully milking machine is not on the wish list as I love milking by hand and have two 4H helpers  A large hoophouse may be the way to go for now, same square footage as barn for much less. I hope to get some milk customers this year and put away that money towards fencing and barn. Until then it's the hillbilly farming !


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of the hoophouse with t posts? We made one with pallets as walls and cattle panels and tarp arched over that. I think the catch is is that I constantly compare what we have to the dream farm and, of course, always come short. 

I will get some goals down in writing and compare that if I put one less deposit on a doeling next year or sell a milker I can put the money towards this or that. Probably slowly shift to a business mode utilizing what we have now to get profitable and work out way from there one thing at a time?

Your comments are much appreciated, thank you !


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Take pictures, for every project and date them. Whenever we get to feeling like swimming through mud (huge possibility right now for real) we get out the farm scrap book of projects and think wow we really have done a lot.

Take is slower though, think things through. Why do you want chickens right now? Are you going to have the extra time to spend on project X or will it mean cutting back on Z. 

I had an year long intern here that wanted chickens and talked me into a pig (which became 2 when we picked them up). Well those chickens cost me 200 before the first egg and the pigs got out and hurt a doe. The money I spent on the chickens could have been put towards a nice kid pen that I desperately need for all the bottle babies. The pigs were yummy, but the time I spent on them was time I missed sitting in the field getting burped on by my girls. (OK I'm strange)


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I want free ranging chickens for fresh eggs and bug control. We consume a lot of them (eggs not bugs  ). No one around here to buy fresh from or I would do that or trade for milk. I might wait to finish the pending projects before we get into chicken coops and pens. I want pigs, ducks (for meat), geese (just because) but will look closer at the pros and cons before plunging into anything more as I feel overwhelmed enough as it is now. 

Christine, thank you for posting the pics. Is your hoophouse pretty stable? I mean when the does possibly lean onto it from the inside it stays in place?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

This topic definitely is one I can relate to. I moved this summer to marry. I left behind a place my family had worked on for years, well-fenced, big beautiful barns, proper hay storage, all barns with power, a barn office with phone, coffeemaker even!
Bill and I have six acres here, with 5 plus fenced when we arrived! However much of the fence was old and needed repairing or replacing. The barn wasn't much, but now fitted with stalls and painted looks worlds better. We have a kid barn in. The barn is wired and hopefully will have power turned on in the next week or so.
So we have accomplished a lot but it has still been an adjustment....I have NEVER had a barn without power so sx months without was an adjustment!
And finally after six months we found the perfect pickup, an awesome 4 door, 4WD 2003 Silverado.
Oh, but there is so much I want to do!
Enclose the milk room better.
Bring the water all the way out to the barn.
More crossfencing.
A permanent hay storage structure.
A better buck barn.
A chicken house and chickens.
A nice doghouse.
I want rabbits again, I sold all my rabbits after 15 years of breeding this summer but I need a spot where they can be sheltered from Tennessee heat first.
I want to put fish in our pond, but it needs work first.
More fruit trees and berries.
Gardens....lots of them!
Roses
Eventually.....a space for sheep.
Honey bees!
I'm very blessed, my husband shares my dreams.
He does lots of work with the animals and can build well and does great fencing.
But I am expecting and we're trying to take it one step at a time.
This spring we will get our first gardens in, get through kidding, hopefully get a couple bucket calves.
Maybe a few trees and bushes too.
Next year I hope to have chickens, rabbits, and bees, more gardens, etc.
It does take time, this is my third time building up a farm. I'm blessed though, and even though my milking room is not as spacious as I'd like, and everything isn't perfect yet, I'm glad to be where I am!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

We moved here 6 years ago in June. My dh did build a chicken coop and 2 rm goat shelter, but almost all of what we use is hoop houses. 

I have chickens in 1, my milk rm is one, all but 1 goat yard is hoop houses...

They hold up well... except the goats tend to EAT the tarps... we have to replace several yearly. But a 3 hoop shelter tarp is just under $30. 

I find the 3's a nice size though we have some 6's too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And don't kid yourself, when you covet other folks barns, vehicles, hay barns full of hay, equipment, trailers at shows...they are in dept up to their eyeballs. I am proud to say what I have was paid for on the backs of my goats, I don't have anything fancy but it works well for me. I was just never part of the alluminum trailer set even though it's what I came from. I deplore waste.

I think having a business plan is key, having everything written down so you know what your goals are. I just redid all the water out in the barn, it was finished today....really should have filled up the new waterers before I figured out I can't turn on the water for 2 more hours, thankfully it's cold out  I am then going to add 10 more feet to both sides of my barn for shade, those are my two goals for my farm with the goat money I make this year, the rest will be appraising and hitting two shows. Over the winter I was lucky enough to have a good friend sell me his Dads truck which he accepted exactly what my Christmas soap money made. It really is how my life is, I have just enough money when someone tells me a price, saved. But I also have had some really great friends let me pay out goats.

I don't believe in going in debt. So take it slow, don't make purchases on whims. But you won't stay in goats very long milking outside, or not having milkstands. Set priorities and hopefully your goats can help you reach your goals. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it's wonderful to see others that don't believe in debt, it's a rare trait these days!

I have the same situation. I started with a shop (which is wonderful, but it floods when it rains a lot) building full of old junk, and a calf pen along side it. We had already attached 1/3 acre or so pen to it for when I had a pet deer, Rusty. It was cattle panels on the side, wind came in had no feeders, it flooded when it rained, real bad. 

I have dug trenches, built another pen, another shelter (for the bucks), and replaced some of the cattle panels with hard wood boards, keeps the wind out. I rigged a kidding pen at the end of my main pen. I made feeders, and I made a stanchion. I am considering setting up two kidding pens in the shop building (it's 32 x 24?? I think). I've been using it for hay, but it's not very good for that as it is enclosed, and when it floods, you can imagine. Seeing those hoop houses, I wonder if that might be good for storing hay? 

So things aren't ideal here, but it works


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Jana it's hard starting out, don't think or feel like you are a looser, you aren't! Like Vicki pointed out, the reality for those with all the trims and fancy buildings, trailers, etc is that they are in debt up to their eyeballs unless they have a, "goat fairy" or won the lotto! We all have to start somewhere. It takes some many yrs and others a few, just depend son what your goals are and priorities. We ate a lot of ramen noodles and box mac and cheese back in the day when we bought our first farm here in Virginia. We paid it off withing 4 yrs. Then we got a, "wild hair up our arses" and decided to sell the farm, paid, and move to Arkansas where we didn't know a soul, just knew that Arkansas had liberal raw milk sales and a bonus, shipping milk to the Meyerburg plant there. Took out a mortgage and in debt we were. Had a great farm though with lots of barns.

Sold it nearly 4 yrs ago and moved back to VA. Bought raw land, nothing but woods. Didn't think I would ever see a house and barn again! Got another mortage now, but the good part is we have paid extra every month and so it should be paid for in about 10 yrs at the most. It took us 2 yrs to finally get a workable barn, complete with electric. But alas.......my plumber son hasn't hooked up the plumbing yet! It takes time, but you'll get there. And like everyone suggested, look at how far you have come.



I too don't believe in getting into debt, especially in this economy. It's risky.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Another debt free believer here! We are debt free and want to stay that way. I'd rather do it a bit at a time than go into debt.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup here too no debt and I am so proud of my children- they are doing it too. They have been building their homes themselves as they can afford the materials and it is stupendous. Our daughter and best SIL on the planet have a very small efficient gorgeous little home that is PAID FOR! Not quite finished and tools stored in the living room but heh- no debt and totally self made!
We collected building materials for 6 years in an old storage building before we started our house. We did not know how to build anything but we did it anyway and it is still standing and we never paid one penny of interest on the thing! It is so nice to know in an emergency all you have to generate is utilities and food. It's not Martha Stewart but it's home and it's not driving us crazy with payments! 

Our barn is the best thing ever besides the fabulous fencing that took 30 years to accomplish. We used to raise Brangus cattle and buckskin Quarter horses and so while we were turning a profit we put it back into the property. The barn is just like heaven now because it is underpopulated with smaller animals than it was designed for and also houses our wood working tools. The price for building it has tripled since we did it and needless to say we would be rigging shelter too if that had not been in place before expanding the goat herd.

The fencing here is our major accomplishment. When we arrived there were 30 foot wide fencerows with bois'd arc fence posts and thousands of miles of rusted barbed wire in place since grampa was a youngin. Oh my gosh and other expressions of dismay. They were beautiful growth for goats to munch but somehow they burrowed thru and popped out in the road or the corn field across the road! So....many many hard days of work adding up to years of labor later we have fencing and cross fencing on all but 12 acres. It STILL makes me smile to walk the perimeter. Such a job but what a reward. Nothing in- nothing out -all the way around. A real dream come true. Especially since everyone has dogs and no fences. 

Goals are good but we always find that they get moved up and down the list as opportunities arise ahead of timelines.
Like the old saying- life is what happens while you are making plans. Pretty much a motto for farming of any kind.
I just wish I had made plans when I had a youthful anatomy to work on them with. This old and still such a long list....


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

my last barn didn't have working elec. to milk at night, i used one of those strap-on-yer-head lights, and it was fine. did the feeding before dark, to check everyone over, then just ran out and milked quick later. 

i also hate debt, and our house is the only debt we have. i drive a beater car most high school kids would laugh at, and most of my clothes come from thrift. but i also dont' work a day job very often, and am living the kinda life many ppl do--for a week for vacation!!! 

for huts, look for a dairy, i got mine from a cow dairy that went out of business. he was just happy to get rid of them. best to you, hang in there!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I can understand how you feel. There is always something that needs to be done. And if everything goes like we hope we will finally be moving in May to our dream place. Mind you part of that dream has to be built there. We will be moving with four goats,15 hens,four house dogs and two LGD puppies, and five cats. There are no barns or fencing at the place we are hoping to buy and its almost a nine hour drive an so not practical to work on it before we make the move. It should be interesting. To say the least we will have to throw together temporary housing,pens ect and slowly work our way up from there. Definitely not going to have that nice barn with the nice milk house and fully fenced pastured right off.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

It sounds like most folks here have it much better than me. At least most of you own or are buying your place. We rent. I've looked into buying, but the owners have been wishy washy about selling. A realtor appraised the place, but the owners think it's worth more, yet won't say what they want for it. At the same time. I'm not ashamed of the little goat farm. In the main pen, we have a small log cabin as well as three home made goat houses and have gotten part of the pasture fenced for the goats. I have a buck pen and a baby pen, each with homemade goat houses. The main goat pen had a frost free spigot right by the fence. I have a large garage to store feed and milk the goats. It has electricity so if I have a goat in labor in bad weather, I can bring her in there at least to deliver kids with light to see what I'm doing. The vehicles get to live outside. The hay has to be outside under a hay tarp. We manage and since the goats are more concerned about a dry house than what the place looks like, they are happy.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Debt free is a much bigger blessing than you may realize. We're in bondage, and won't get out for several years. So, we do what we can while still snowballing the debt. It seems that whenever we get to a really good place and making lots of visible progress, something comes up and sets us back. We could do so much more if it weren't for that. 

My barn is 16x42. 16x8 is buck pen, 16x8 feed & milking, and the rest for the does--well, I have an open stall for the chickens in there, too, but they'll be moving. It's wired with a heavy duty extension cord from the house. Only has 2 lights, a fridge, and a milk machine on it. We just bought a $30 solar light from Sam's to try out. The barn has 2 hay lofts, also.

My water is from a garden hose. Of course this time of year, it's frozen solid, so I schlep buckets to and from the house and fill in the kitchen sink. The positive is the goats really enjoy the hot water!  That, and my barn is maybe only 50 feet from the house, and the walk is paved.

Our pens are small. We just doubled our buck pen by dividing our doe pen in half. The does get let out all the time anyway. This, of course, means that I can't keep any plants!  ...and I've learned how to hook our phone wires back up to the house... and because goats aren't very picky about where they poop, my walkways are not pristine. Our goal for this year (we've purchased the materials, now to get time!) is to fence a bigger pen for the does, one side of the perimeter of our property (one at a time!), and a garden area (even when the goats are in pens, there are the chickens!) We're also building a chicken coop off one side of the barn. 

Goals: 1. pay off the debt 2. get this old nasty carpeting out of our house and put down hardwood! 3. fence the rest of the property 4. build a barn for the tractor and more livestock 5. get water and electricity to the barn without having it rigged!

I am constantly driving by big beautiful farms where there are no livestock and coveting their buildings and fences. Learning to be content where God has you is just plain tough! We all need prayers for that.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Hang in there! There are many people in your shoes. I milked outside last year and only had to milk in the rain once! I store my feed in the house or the car. 
Funny thing- You know the satellite pictures where you can see detailed pics of your property from way up? We looked up our property one time and you can clearly see our blue tarp covered pallet barn!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm feeling it too right now. We are in the middle of moving the farm. I had gone from small sheds and milking in the open to at least a barn with six stalls, but it's all on leased land that I did not want to make improvements on. I had wanted to buy the place and then my lease-holder went crazy and started doing innappropriate things when he came over. I knew I had to move. About that time my son had moved out and I was alone here, and then the man I'd loved forever came back into my life and luckily he likes the goats and horses and dogs and we're buying a small farm together and he spends hours on the internet looking up how to build things. 

Our new home has a rickity-looking but sturdy shelter for the girls...too far from the house for their comfort I'm sure, but they can stay out of the rain and be dry. Our fences are electric mesh for now. We'll also do the cattle panel shelters once we get moved...I like my girls close to the house for their protection and so I can watch them, especially around kidding time. We know we need lots of lights put up for safety...so far we've only got up one. We're planning to build our barn in the spring. We will have to build everything from the ground up. The house is a 1940's farmhouse in quite a lot of disrepair. It's going to be a lot of work and I am taking tons of pictures so we'll remember how it was. We're in the middle of kidding season and have to move pregnant girls....it's going to be a challenge but we will not go into debt over it. A little at a time.

We're planning a barn with separate sections for horses and lounging for goats with a couple of kidding stalls with attached runs for seperating bossy goats or goats that just kidded. Full electric of course.I picture walking through the center isle of the barn in the winter, both end doors closed, with horses on one end, goats on the other...all contentedly munching hay during a snow storm. 

A real milk room with a sink, fridge, hot and cold water, etc.
Hay/grain storage.
hot and cold running water in the barn and a wash/grooming area
small mesh horse fencing as perimeter fencing to protect against predators
NO MUD IN BARN PADDOCK AREAS (I don't care what this costs, it will be done!)

I'm thinking that it will take about 2-3 years to get the basic things done using just the money I make from hoof trimming and soap sales. 

My real goal is to have a neat (not fancy) just neat and mud-free farm that I can be proud of when we have visitors...and we do get a lot of those.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

I've really enjoyed reading everyone's responses on this thread! thanks for sharing.


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a great thread - it is very reassuring to know that lots of other herds have humble beginnings too. Starting from scratch sure makes you appreciate each change for the better.
The goats seem to appreciate it too. The doe that I milked our first season wore my old jacket on the milkstand if it was raining. If it rained too hard, we just had to wait for a break. As you might imagine, being in the rain was not her idea of a good time! Now we have a shed roof off the house to milk under - I never thought a shed roof would seem like a luxury item till this. Clean, dry space is THE best thing!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the responses, feeling much better already. After reading some of the comments I am going to adjust my priorities some and focusing on functionality and budget first and looks second. I have decided to build a hoop house (already have what we need for that) to store hay in. I am moving the milk stands to a shed that right now stores the hay. The shed is right across the back door and it will make milking much easier. I can get electric in it isntalled easily since the adjoining shed has light and electricity. I was so focused on building new that I didn't even realize I already had a building that would work great. This shed can also house a fridge to cool milk or the milk can easily be transported to the house kitchen. The only thing to really budget for will be improving the existing goat barn (nowhere near the expensive barn I was planning) so it doesn't leak and looks presentable since it's the first building and pasture you see when you come visit (and also visible from the road) and I wanted customers to get a good impression. 

I also purchased a neat book on alternative livestock and poultry housing and was amazed at the ideas and uses for materials I already have and out of the box approach and this will definitely help me move towards owning a small flock of chickens
before I go further with my poultry adventures. 

It will not look fancy and expensive but it will be paid for and I am sure the animals won't care. 

You guys have really helped me look at the bigger picture and made me feel comfortable with what we have. I so appreciate all of you 

Jana


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad you feel more relaxed, Jana. You bringing this up helped a lot of us I think!


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought one of these at Tractor Supply (12' X20') for $300. (MY barn burned down, so I have been trying to be creative.) I laid some pallets down for a floor in part of it, ....and then laid some t-11 (I think that is the name) on top of the pallets. I have an extesion cord out to it and I use it for milking, and sometimes have a small pen in part of it. I have 2 milk stands....and a milking machine. It is not perfect, but it works for me. The 2 milk stands is a real time saver, While one is milking, I can return the other goat to their pen and bring another goat in...wash the teats, etc.....and usually the one milking is just about done.
I also use some calf hutches and hoop houses for shelter for the goats.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know about y'all, but I'm impressed by neat--not a lot of clutter--and not necessarily big. A positive side to not having a big expensive barn is that you can make goats look like a "do-able" thing to new buyers. If the first farm I went to had a big expensive barn, I'd have waited several years before buying goats until we could have afforded that. Instead, it had one of those sheds you can purchase at Lowe's (or around here at those Amish Built Shed places) for the goats and the feed storage, kidding pens, milking... all was done out of the garage and the fencing looked simple enough for my husband and I to do. Another aspect to this is that a lot of the yuppie foodie people are listening to Joel Salatin (the farmer on Food Inc.) and when he talks about what you should look for when visiting a farm, it isn't a big barn.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with that, Billie. One of the first books I read about taking care of goats talked a lot about being a good ambassador for goat-keeping by being professional and keeping your property tidy. Goats already have a bad reputation in some cases and when people see a tidy place with clean shiney goats, it goes a long way toward repairing the image of a stinky dirty bill-y goat eating garbage. And you don't have to have fancy or big or expensive anything to accomplish that.


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

prairie nights said:


> But my milk stand is out in the open, my hay is stored in a shed next to my outside pantry, , my hay rack is a wood pallet, I feel like a complete loser, not a breeder or quality stock.


My hay rack is an oven rack with every other metal cross piece removed ,by my husband, screwed to a board and the wall. The rack is screwed to the wall, not my husband! My milk stand is in my husbands work shop not finished because he is working overtime.

I have a bag of chicken scratch in the trunk of my car because I'm out of room In my "barn". My barn being a 8'x26' shed. The hay is stored under the tool shed that now has roofing paper stapled around the bottom to keep cross wise rain out.

Of course I only have one lovely little Nigerian Dwarf (due any day!), a handful of chickens and bunnies. We have right at an acre in a subdivision with very nice neighbors! One day we would love to move to a little piece of land.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

The place I am at now is falling apart! I used to have a huge dairy farm, but that was a long time ago and we (my ex and I) lost it when they (FmHA) were having the dairy buy out and we ahd a house fire. They swept the farm right out from under us. I had a real nice area for my dairy goats in the same barn as the dairy cows but in a different area.

Now I have my goats in a 1 car garage they share with my pack of Malamutes. The roof needs shingles and the goats pushed the back wall off the foundation. Lots of work for me this summer. Single income, barely above minimum wage, so I doubt I will ever catch up or get ahead. My animals are all healthy and get the best I can find and afford, but the real estate look like poop!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The further south you are into the real humidity....make sure your tarps do not touch your hay, it will make it mold. Vicki


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

It is hard for me too.

And getting harder as I get older and hurt more.

I have a wonderful husband but he is just not an outside boy. So I have to do most of the outside stuff. The fences fall down, the barns crumble. Trash accumulates. My old 54 body screams in pain, my joints hurt and I don't have the energy I used to have with the meds and the chronic health issues. I have no real income so everything is baling wire and duct tape around here.

My goats are hardy and I don't have losses. Thank goodness I have a medical background and that keeps my herd going even when I can't "properly feed and maintain" them. They are tough as nails and you can't kill them with a stick. They are like fire ants. Tough, tough goats. However, there have been several cases of people buying my goats and then months later, they die. I think they pamper them to death. or over-feed. My goats will live their whole lives hardy and happy and then get to another farm and get "good care" and die. So I must be doing something right here for them to do so well here.

My husband has no interest in improving the pens or even maintaining falling down roofs of barns. So I am anquished over that. He throws hay out in the morning and thinks the babies are cute. He likes the milk and likes to brag about the milk. But he doesn't like to help me hold them to give shots and he hates to help me disbud. He doesn't see the need I have for the minerals and wormers. He will certainly never help me get a trailer. In fact, I had us one, i traded goats for it. But he didn't make the efforet to go get it, so I lost it. He doesn't get it. He controls the money and I rarely (every several months) get to leave the farm. I don't get to shop for our food or the goat food. He chooses it. 

I feel so alone with this.

I feel like giving up.

Sometime I can't come to this forum because I feel like I will never measure up and after all these years I should be able to.

But I finally have "my line" of goats and can't let go. I have been with this group (yall) since 2004 and I'll be darned if I am going to throw in the towel because I don't have the finaces that some of you do. They say that a goat is a poor man's cow. Well, there ya have it!

My herd genetics improve rapidly each year because of my contacts here, so I like my herd very much. I would like to show again some day, I did in the past, it was fun. But not til I have my super-line! Who knows?

In the mean time, those who still milk outside, I did too for three years, now I milk inside a milkroom. I remember well milking in the rain and milking in the hot summer sun. There are great improvements with any situation. Look for the little gifts along the way. I paid my land off years ago, so I am hugely blessed in that way. Plus, I live in Texas, the promised land...can't beat that!


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

Somedays are a battle and other days are full of win.

The battle for me is fences that were setup for horses that a mule keeps wrecking and goats just crawl through.
The win is seeing every one that came here with health issues looking better.
Win is looking at Burnie MattOFF (see my intro thread) and having him have enough spunk to butt me ,yes im aware thats horrible but we werent sure he was even going to live so him being that cocky is a wonderous thing.
The battle is going to a job that I sometimes hate because im being used past my ability , the battle was deciding to live at home with the family to continue the rescueing vs. selling out and having complete independence.
The win is waking up everyday in a warm bed surrounded by animals that I have helped and didnt ask for thanks from but I know they are thankfull.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, it is never about measuring up...it's about giving back. And you have such a unique perspective on things and the way you do things, you should share more often. I know I enjoy your posts alot. Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, I appreciate what you share. I can see you try and do the best you can for your goats. I can certainly relate to the husband thing. Mine claims to like rural living, but I, too am left to giving most of the meds and doing all of the disbudding. Yesterday I had to draw blood on four goats to send in CAE tests. He didn't want to help, so I had to have some people down the road help me hold goats. He complains if a goat house needs cleaning, but sits on his butt until I'm down there working and running late to my job. In my case, I have a job. He stays at home. At least it sounds like your hubby doesn't complain when you repair things with duct tape and baling wire. Mine complains if the repairs I do look shabby, but doesn't fix them with something better, either. I have control of my income, but he refuses to help with funding the goat's care. He picked up some meds for a goat, but then deducted it from money he owed me - even though the meds were for a goat he insists we keep because she's "family". I can also relate to ones' body getting old and sore. My job involves standing and walking on a cement floor and I'm limping all day with the arthritis I have in my feet. Some days I'm just so tired I want to give it up, but my girls keep me going. Trust me, you are not alone. I think it's the goats that give us the stamina and sanity that we have.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

BrokenHalterFarm said:


> Somedays are a battle and other days are full of win.
> 
> The battle for me is fences that were setup for horses that a mule keeps wrecking and goats just crawl through.
> The win is seeing every one that came here with health issues looking better.
> ...


This is really a beautiful post. I re-read it a couple of time. Food for thought.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Diane, it is never about measuring up...it's about giving back. And you have such a unique perspective on things and the way you do things, you should share more often. I know I enjoy your posts alot. Vicki


That means a lot Vicki. I usually feel like the red headed step-child kept hid in the shed.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

[/quote]


goatkid said:


> Diane, I appreciate what you share. I can see you try and do the best you can for your goats. I can certainly relate to the husband thing. Mine claims to like rural living, but I, too am left to giving most of the meds and doing all of the disbudding. Yesterday I had to draw blood on four goats to send in CAE tests. He didn't want to help, so I had to have some people down the road help me hold goats. He complains if a goat house needs cleaning, but sits on his butt until I'm down there working and running late to my job. In my case, I have a job. He stays at home. At least it sounds like your hubby doesn't complain when you repair things with duct tape and baling wire. Mine complains if the repairs I do look shabby, but doesn't fix them with something better, either. I have control of my income, but he refuses to help with funding the goat's care. He picked up some meds for a goat, but then deducted it from money he owed me - even though the meds were for a goat he insists we keep because she's "family". I can also relate to ones' body getting old and sore. My job involves standing and walking on a cement floor and I'm limping all day with the arthritis I have in my feet. Some days I'm just so tired I want to give it up, but my girls keep me going. Trust me, you are not alone. I think it's the goats that give us the stamina and sanity that we have.


Kathie, I hear you. I have several non-productive goats that will live their lives out here because of hubby. But it could be worse. He could have no feeling whatsoever. When I complain, I have to really think about what I am saying. I would rather have a spouse who loves the animals as pets that one who refuses to have anything as a pet. Mine almost faints at the sight of blood, but it's not fair, I'm a nurse so I should be understanding that it is not his thing to play in organic juices. I think sometimes I should sell out and travel but then I go out there and how could I sell these lovely creatures that no one on the planet could love as much as me and my hubby could. So I think when I complain about him, I am complaining about myself as well.


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

This thread makes me feel much better! I am not alone! I am not the only one with less than perfect stuff. 

See, I know it may sound crazy but whenever I read the forum, I am picturing your barns and goats. And they all are perfect and beautiful! Putting a doe on the stand? That would be a nice metal stand in a concrete floored milking parlor - spotless of course. Letting the does browse? picturesque fields and woods with real goat fencing. Going out to the barn? That would be a large barn with no mud on the way to the doors! You didn't know you ALL had your dream farm, did you? Oh and by the way, unless I remember what breed you have, all of the goats are fat and sleek Nubians. :lol

We bought this place in '06 and it has been an uphill battle ever since. Some days I feel like throwing up my hands and saying "That's it, I'm done" I knew this was going to be a lot of work but we don't seem to be gaining any ground. My chicken coop leaks like a sieve, the goats don't even have a barn, and my house is a complete disaster! And I don't even want to talk about fencing or the lack there of. It is a time issue - my husband is home 34 - 48 hrs per week and I work full time. And of course it is money issue - there isn't any!

But we are out in the country on 23 (mostly) peaceful acres. We are able to make our own hay now and have plans for at least some good electric fencing this spring. My husband has even discussed starting a barn later in the year. (It would be so nice to have a real feed room instead off running in and out of the house.) Most days things are good but winter is tuff, especially this year. I know we will get there one day - I just hope I am still young enough to enjoy it! :rofl

Thanks for the thread!
Angela


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

prairie nights said:


> Christine, thank you for posting the pics. Is your hoophouse pretty stable? I mean when the does possibly lean onto it from the inside it stays in place?


I have one end of my hoop houses butted up against another fence and they are super stable. Making sure they are good and secure to the t-posts is important. I have never had my goats chew or eat on the heavy duty tarp.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Angela, it really is "blood, sweat and tears" isn't it? I have literally been standing there bleeding, sweating and crying all in the name of working the land.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> This thread makes me feel much better! I am not alone! I am not the only one with less than perfect stuff.
> 
> See, I know it may sound crazy but whenever I read the forum, I am picturing your barns and goats. And they all are perfect and beautiful! Putting a doe on the stand? That would be a nice metal stand in a concrete floored milking parlor - spotless of course. Letting the does browse? picturesque fields and woods with real goat fencing. Going out to the barn? That would be a large barn with no mud on the way to the doors! You didn't know you ALL had your dream farm, did you? Oh and by the way, unless I remember what breed you have, all of the goats are fat and sleek Nubians. :lol


Oh good I am not the only one imagining this. This thread has been really great for me as sometimes I felt that things were lacking and that I would die of shame if you all saw my place. Now I realize that you guys don't all have the perfect manicured place (think sprawling Kentucky race horse farm only with goats instead of horses) and that its okay to not have the "perfect" place as long as the goats are healthy and happy. Besides,lets face it, the goats could care less what the place looks like or how its held together as long as we feed them,shelter them and milk them on time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And shoot you can google anyones place, and see it from satellite


----------

